# I'm so excited!



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahh, I'm so excited I'm going to explode! Maybe I shouldn't be getting that pigeon within a month because a person that's exploded won't be able to take care of a pigeon very well!

--breathe, calm down--

Anyway! I finally finished setting up what will soon be this guy's--> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=729&pictureid=9166 <-- lovely little cage. Its got three dishes ( from smallest to largest it will be grit, food, water ) located in various spots around the cage, a little pillowcase in one corner for sleeping on ( and a little stuffed animal because pigeons deserve to be spoiled! ) a millet spray holder thing, a little mirror toy, a little dangling.. bell.. toy thing ( lol ) and then some more toys that are kinda like cat toys -- little wire frame balls with bells inside to get pushed around and make a racket.

On one side of the cage are bricks set up in a stairway kind of shape though I'm thinking about just taking out the grate and lining the entire floor of the cage with bricks -- I'm not liking the grate very much because its bar spacing is rather wide ( its a large dog kennel ) so I think there'd be a high chance of the pigeon's little foot slipping through and hurting him and that'd not be good at all! Plus, bricks lined with newspaper won't be all that terrible to clean. Soon as the pigeon arrives I'll look into buying a PGWear harness for him -- but of course he won't be wearing it until he trusts me enough to allow me to put it on. 

I'd provide pictures of the cage but alas, I don't think we have a working camera and my phone costs money to email myself pictures so that's bad, haha! Maybe I'll buy a little kodak or something to spam you guys all to hell and back once the pigeon arrives ( which should be in about a month )!

Buuuut I'm excited! I SO miss having a pet dove; those few months had been some of the happiest in my life, I swear. x3

Sorry to waste your guys' time, ahh! Pigeons!

Everyone should tell Bcr1 how awesome he is!


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Waste our time, are you kidding me?!! It is so nice to see other people that are like me!!!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

You're not wasting my time, Raisindust! It's fun to share in the excitement! I have at different times kept a pigeon or two in a large dog crate. I like your idea about the bricks. I have had some flying free who would love to get into my earrings and jewelry so you might want to add an old pair of earrings! Good luck! Keep us posted! 
Bcr1, Youre awesome!


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh, he is very pretty. So he is a white homing pigeon? I can see why people mistake white ringnecks for white pigeons and release the ringnecks. 

What is the harness for? Do you let him fly outside? I own doves and am still new at it, so I have no idea.

Sarah


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

He is not a homing pigeon, he is a king pigeon! They're a very big pigeon of gorgeousness!

I don't have him yet so of course I don't let him fly outside  The PGWear harness has a little 'diaper' of sorts to prevent everything in your house getting pooped, so it'd be good for that, and yes, I probably will be taking him outside and to the park and such. I will be much more careful than I was with my last pigeon ( or rather, it was a dove ) though because I lost my last to a hawk.  But I've got some advice about how to deter aerial predators so we'll see about strolling in the backyard and at the duck pond.

King pigeons are not great fliers so I'm not quite sure how much flying he will do. We will see.

And glad to hear you guys not having your time wasted, haha!


----------

